# 이열치열이라고...



## wonlon

왕소명: ....
김엉수: 이열치열이라*고* 더운 여름날에는 뜨거운 것을 먹어야 더위를 이긴다고해요. 덥다*고* 찬 음식만 찾다 보면 사람의 리듬이 깨질 위험이 있지요. 냉면이 겨울음식인 것도 같은 이치입니다.

What is the meaning/function of the two *고* as highlighted above?
Though it is a form learned in the beginner's stage but here I just got stuck.


----------



## kenjoluma

The word you are looking for is "quotation".

(이)라고 (Direct quotation)
You quote the exact words the other said.

"이열치열"이라고 말했다.  One said "이열치열".
"그는 집에 갔다"라고 들었다. I heard "he went home".



~고 (Indirect quotation)
그는 집에 갔다고 말했다.  One said that he went home
그는 밥을 먹는다고 들었다. I heard that he is eating.

You quote what you think you heard, but not word by word.


----------



## wonlon

Usually after -라고/다고 there is 하다, 말하다, 듣다, but here there is not. So I just couldn't identify. Is it a kind of simplified form of quotation? If it is not simplified, what will the sentence look like?

Also, given what you say, how should I translate the whole sentence?


----------



## kenjoluma

'이열치열'이라고 더운 여름날에는 뜨거운 것을 먹어야 더위를 이긴다고 해요.
= They call it '이열치열', which means one can overcome the hot weather by eating something hot.

덥다고 찬 음식만 찾다 보면...
= If you say 'it's hot!', seeking nothing but cold food...

You're correct that there is 하다, 말하다 or 듣다 after -라고 or -다고 etc. But not always. As you already assumed, it can be simplified.


----------

